# Problème après pose de liveplug



## kevin85000 (11 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je viens vers vous car il y a encore deux jours j'étais super heureux de mon apple tv (3eme génération). N'ayant pas la tv avec le décodeur interne de ma télévision, j'ai décidé de brancher des liveplug.
Depuis mon apple tv bloque sur la mise à jour de l'heure...
Est-ce que les liveplug et l'apple tv peuvent entrer en conflits?
Commet y remedier?

Il faut savoir que n'ayant que très peu de prise dans le logement, j'ai été obligé de branché ma rallonge qui contient l'alimentation de ma tv, de mon apple tv et de mon décodeur orange sur le liveplug qui lui est directement branché au mur.
Cela peut-il jouer?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## kevin85000 (11 Septembre 2013)

Problème résolu après une restauration de l'apple tv


----------

